# Hospitals downtown?



## Chill (May 24, 2011)

Hi all,
Interested in ur feedback re hospitals downtown. We are on Zamalek so I am interested to hear of a hospital with western style standards that are here or in the area. I am not desperate to find one tonight, I am just trying to understand the situation just in case I ever need one (hopefully not).
TIA
Chill.


----------



## SunnyDawn (Jul 19, 2011)

Chill said:


> Hi all,
> Interested in ur feedback re hospitals downtown. We are on Zamalek so I am interested to hear of a hospital with western style standards that are here or in the area. I am not desperate to find one tonight, I am just trying to understand the situation just in case I ever need one (hopefully not).
> TIA
> Chill.


Hi Chill

There is El Safa Hospital in Mohandessin. They have a great ambulance service for emergencies which works 24/7 and arrives promptly (around 15 mins for mohandessin) which i had the bad luck to try out a couple of times when my dad was visiting and we suspected heart attack ... they sent a doctor with 2 assistants with full equipment to do preliminary tests as well before moving the person unnecessarily to the hospital.

The hospital also has a medical center in a building nearby which has outpatient clinics and doctors in almost all specializations u may need.

I have not used the actual hospital for operations etc but only for minor accidents, but generally their doctors are quite good and most of them speak english quite well.

Location: corner of Iraq and Digla streets (off Shehab street, Mohandessin)
Phone: 02-333-610-51 till 59
hope this is helpful for now but hope u also never need to use this
cheers


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Chill said:


> Hi all,
> Interested in ur feedback re hospitals downtown. We are on Zamalek so I am interested to hear of a hospital with western style standards that are here or in the area. I am not desperate to find one tonight, I am just trying to understand the situation just in case I ever need one (hopefully not).
> TIA
> Chill.


i am not sure of the spelling but i think it is al nada hospital...maybe the forum can help me out...but they are used by most foreigners


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

El Nada Hospital
Listed Under: Egypt Hospitals

Address:
52 Al Maniel Street, Cairo,
Egypt
Telephone: 202 5311616


----------



## meb01999 (Mar 13, 2011)

just an fyi:

al-nada in al-manial is a maternity hospital. i have had the lovely opportunity to give birth twice there... they do have a pediatrician there for clinics though.


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

SunnyDawn said:


> Hi Chill
> 
> There is El Safa Hospital in Mohandessin. They have a great ambulance service for emergencies which works 24/7 and arrives promptly (around 15 mins for mohandessin) which i had the bad luck to try out a couple of times when my dad was visiting and we suspected heart attack ... they sent a doctor with 2 assistants with full equipment to do preliminary tests as well before moving the person unnecessarily to the hospital.
> 
> ...


Another option ... for sure not as modern as the one you have mentioned could be the Anglo American Hospital in Zamalek (near the Opera House). I was told it used to be the old British Hospital during WW2 so, as you can imagine, it's not a new building at all but on the other hand it is in Zamalek and has a team of good experienced doctors but I am not sure they deal with emergencies since I have not seen ambulances around... :ranger:


----------

